# IXXX - Please help!



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi! I'm new here so I want to determine if I really am an INTJ. Most tests show that I'm an INTJ (perhaps about 70-80% of them), while the rest show that I'm an INTP. Actually, I was not typed as an INFJ ever in any of these tests, but I might just been mistyped, considering the fact that INTJ and INFJ share the same dominant function. Also, it has been noted that male INFJ's are usually mistyped as INTJ's, due to, probably, the fact that thinking is often associated with masculine traits.

I will now describe myself with the best of my knowledge 

I am 20 years old, and English is my second language (I was exposed to english when I was about 4-5 years old). I come from the Philippines, by the way, so my 1st language is Filipino/Tagalog.

I love to learn new languages! I am currently learning basic Spanish and Italian. In my childhood, I actually struggled to learn German, Russian, and Japanese by myself, only to give up afterwards after I've lost interest. But I think that I will really pursue studying Spanish and Italian, and perhaps French as well.

I am a business and accountancy major, which I think is the realm of SJ's, or more specifically, the STJ's(?). I strongly feel that I'm not SJ, but I managed to place myself near the top of the class. 

I tend to visualize what will happen in the future. This usually comes complete with detailed images, dialogues, how people would react given a certain scenario, etc...

I have this huge, naive ambition to change the world. Like world peace, eradication of poverty, understanding across all cultures and nations, etc 

I enjoy my mathematics, statistics and economics classes. I like to play around the underlying theories and concepts. I think that this might be Te, guided by Ni?

I love to read. When I was a child, I used to go to the bookstores and libraries rather than on playgrounds and arcades. My form of punishment would be: "No new books for this month!"

When I have an interest on a certain idea or subject, I immerse totally myself into it--I go to great lengths just to have a fuller understanding of the subject.

I want a certain image for myself, mostly I want to be seen as competent, trustworthy, and sometimes even eccentric. Sometimes, I dunno, I tend to act like a social climber. I generally want myself to be perceived as well-off. Well, this trait of mine is definitely so un-INTJish. It's like Se (?) or perhaps Fe (?).

I am a fan of TV shows Lost, Alias, and How I Met Your Mother. I also love cooking shows. 

I cry a lot when the movie or TV show is sad enough. I cry even if there is like an unexpected happy ending. Tears of joy, I guess.

I worry a lot. I like to be prepared. I like to plan. But surprisingly enough, I almost end up late for an appointment or a deadline.

When it comes to video games, I generally like strategic games, mostly war games. I also like games where you can see "improvements"in your character as you progress. I like to achieve goals even when playing. 

I love sunsets and sunrises, idyllic landscapes. I feel something mystical and often I experience a sense of other-worldliness/derealization.

I tend to like songs for their beat and rhythm, not by their lyrics and meaning. I love classical music.

Some of my teachers way back in elementary are irritated when I act as the overbearing know-it-all. I just can't stand people believing and learning wrong ideas.

For the most part, I have thought of myself as fairly introverted. I am more comfortable when I'm alone. But I can speak smoothly through crowds and new acquaintances, that these people would be surprised when I tell them I'm really introverted. Also, I am sensitive to other's feelings, for instance, when somebody is already bored with what I's saying. I tend to notice expressions and gestures that other people would normally not see.

When meeting a person, I have these weird thoughts and suggestions going in my mind. Like "this person really dislikes this other person, even if he acts favorably in front of him", or "this person is a surefire megalomaniac", things like that.

For some reason, I tend to rise to positions of leadership even when I have not actually vouched myself in being the leader. This usually happens when I encounter new classmates in the first days of class and we have to group ourselves for an activity. They almost unanimously vote me as a leader even if we've met for only a few days in class.

For as long as I can remember, I'm always bothered by the riddles of the universe. "Why are we here?" "What am I, really?" "What is consciousness?" I felt that we are like survivors in a plane crash in a remote island who have forgotten what they are in their everyday lives before the crash. We know things about our life in the island (the universe). But we don't know why are we in the island, and "what is this huge piece of metal?", "what is this island, really?" "What are we before we're here, well, if there is a before, that is"

I usually look cold and distant when you haven't talked to me yet, but people I've met remark that they were surprised that I am actually very friendly and warm in person. And also, I can tell mean jokes when I'm in the mood.

I really love animals, small things, broken things, sad things. I like the rain. It's weird, I know. Our school in elementary was once used as a fort during WWII by the Japanese occupants, and sometimes, I remember myself as a child trying to "feel" the place. It's as if I can feel the loneliness of the place. I habitually imagine myself living there during the wartime and I can daydream about it all day long, and it still haunts me up to now.

I concoct random stories in my head, and I add new pieces as I go on through my everyday life when something inspires me. Usually the story becomes really convoluted, that I myself gets confused with the details. The earlier parts of the plot are usually not remembered well, and a major modification of the whole storyline then has to be made, making the original story almost entirely edited out that I effectively end up making another one.

:tongue:


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds INFJ to me. You want to go deeper in understanding personality types, then check out http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html and the cognitive function forum. I would guess that what makes you a bit confused is having both Ti and Ni, but relating to the NT stereotypes. That could explain why you sometimes test INTP and sometimes INTJ. One has Ti-Ne-Si-Fe and one has Ni-Te-Fi-Se, and this is a significant difference. INFJ is Ni-Fe-Ti-Se.

Does that help?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd have to go with INFJ too. Visualizing the future sounds a lot like Ni to me. You also sound quite sensitive and idealistic. I would guess that your success in your major may be you putting Ni and Ti to good use. Good business sense involves anticipating the consequences of your actions as well as logic.


----------



## purplelily (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, INFJ on the visualizing and future part but your riddles of the universe and concocting of random stories sounds like an INFP. You could check that out too and see if the description best fit you


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

NoirAddict said:


> Also, it has been noted that male INFJ's are usually mistyped as INTJ's, due to, probably, the fact that thinking is often associated with masculine traits.


Not only that but INFJs also mis-type INTJ because our thinking function is introverted. So when you are alone, thinking to yourself, taking MBTI test for example, you're not going to feel very feelsy so to say. You'll feel like you are logical person then your results can be skewed in favor of INTJ or INTP.

To determine whether you are INTP, INTJ, or INFJ you have to do two things. 

First decide which set of judging functions do you use - FeTi or FiTe? Do you extravert your feeling and introvert your logic? Or do you extravert your logic and introvert your feeling? Usually types with extraverted feeling and introverted logic feel warmer and nicer when they are around people, and colder and more critical when they are thinking to themselves. Type with extraverted logic and introverted feeling to the contrary feel warmer and more sympathetic when they are alone but present a more critical and logical face to the outside. You can find descriptions of FeTi vs FiTe here:
MBTI characteristics & 16 Personality Types
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/28997-explaining-ti-fi-types.html

Once you have established whether you use FeTi or FiTe then you can decide whether you are INTJ or INFJ/INTP because INTJs use TeFi and both INFJs and INTPs use TiFe.

Second decide whether your dominant function is Ni, introverted intuition, or Ti, introverted logic. INFJs use both Ni and Ti but our Ti is much weaker than our Ni and it works in service of Ni. For INTPs their Ti is their dominant function and they have no Ni, they rely on Ne. INFJs also have very weak sense of Si, to the contrary INTPs have a decent sense of it since it is their tertiary function. You can read more about function here:
ENFP Wiki
Function Attitude
MBTI characteristics & 16 Personality Types


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot, guys! I have taken so many tests to the point that I can already predict the results based on how I answer the questions, so I can't really rely on them. It's nice to hear that you guys agree that I might be INFJ even if the tests are saying INTJ or INTP. 

I have been reading up on the subject these past few days, and I can say that I am most in touch with my Fe-Ti axis rather than on Fi-Te, consistent with being an INFJ. I'm pretty sure about the Ni-Se rather than Si-Ne, so INTP can be ruled out also. Yes I'm also warmer around people than when I'm alone so that's Fe-Ti instead of Fi-Te.

However, I get confused by the fact that I sometimes dwell on using Te like I always like to get a numerical figure to quantify EVERYTHING. Sometimes I have this intense urge to just organize my stuff and plan the things that I must do for the day in a very methodical, step-by-step manner. In my childhood, I remember a particular fondness for making lists of all sorts, like what are the countries with annual per capita GDP of below 1000 dollars then rank them, or what songs made it to the Billboard 100, then I would obssessively track the changes for the next weeks or so.

I don't understand much about Ti and Fi, though. I can't seem to extract the "essence" of how it is to use and experience these functions. Heck, maybe that's Ti, when I get to deduce that single nugget of truth, its "essence" in relation to something. Or it might be Fi. Well, I don't really get Fi. Maybe I'm using Ti to understand Fi, so that's why i don't "get" it.


----------

